# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  نسب برنامه با بانک اطلاعات

## MOHSEN_HABIBY

سلام چطور میشه هنگام اینستال  سازی یه برنامه در سی شارپ فایل بانک اطلاعات اس کیو ال سرور را به فایل نصب اضافه کر تا هنگام نصب در سیستم دیگر بانک اطلاعات پروژه هم نسب شود

----------

